# Programming a new key fob witha preexistent key?



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello,


I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze with standard 4 button Key fob. Awhile ago the joint section that held the key into the key fob broke off across the edge. So now.... I just have a loose key and a fob. And since the end piece broke off all the way.... they're no longer connected. (Very dangerous to drive like that but I made it work haha)


I just recently purchased a new key fob on ebay and it looks exactly like my current key including a uncut key (which I found instruction how to take it out)


My concern....is trying to programming the new fob.


Unfortunately, I only have 1 key and any instructions I see how to program the new one seem to indicate i need two for it work.


Is there a way program the new fob to work with the car while also using my old key?


Thank You for your time.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes the key fob electronics can be programmed by the owner without dealership tools. I believe a post with a procedure is listed here. Or google Cruze key fob programming Cruzetalk or something like that. 

The part the broke on the old key is more than likely at pinned joint. If you find a small roll pin punch you can push the pin out of the old fob and get the straight cut key portion. Push the pin out of the new fob and remove the solid blank. Move the old cut portion over to the new electronic fob, program the fob and you should be good to go.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jaye3rd89 said:


> Unfortunately, I only have 1 key and any instructions I see how to program the new one seem to indicate i need two for it work.


You need the old fob (that the car recognizes) and the new one you're trying to program. You still have the old fob, right?


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> You need the old fob (that the car recognizes) and the new one you're trying to program. You still have the old fob, right?


 Of course....that's how I twist the key to start the car haha.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

You can use the old fob. Get in the car, close the doors, put the old, programmed fob in the ignition and turn it to on for a second then then off again. Remove the old key. Within 10 seconds, put the new fob in the ignition and turn it to on then off again. It should now be programmed. This will not unlearn any old fobs. You can have up to 8 keys programmed to the car. 

You can also program a new key without an old key. It takes 30 minutes. No old key fobs can be near the car when you do this, and the old key fobs will no longer work. To do it, get in the car, close the door, put the new key in the ignition and turn it to on (without starting the car). Let it sit for 10 minutes until the security light turns off. Turn the ignition to off and wait 5 seconds. Repeat this procedure two more times (total of 3 cycles). Remove the key. Start the car with the new key. The new key should be programmed and all old keys will no longer work. You can now add additional new keys using the first procedure.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> You can use the old fob. Get in the car, close the doors, put the old, programmed fob in the ignition and turn it to on for a second then then off again. Remove the old key. Withing 10 seconds, put the new fob in the ignition and turn it to on then off again. It should now be programmed. This will not unlearn any old fobs. You can have up to 8 keys programmed to the car.
> 
> You can also program a new key without an old key. It takes 30 minutes. No old key fobs can be near the car when you do this, and the old key fobs will no longer work. To do it, get in the car, close the door, put the new key in the ignition and turn it to on (without starting the car). Let it sit for 10 minutes until the security light turns off. Turn the ignition to off and wait 5 seconds. Repeat this procedure two more times (total of 3 cycles). Remove the key, get out of the car and close the doors. Get back in and start the car with the new key. The new key should be programmed and all old keys will no longer work. You can now add additional new keys using the first procedure.


Excellent write-up @dhpnet. 

I’d just add one thing to programming a new key without an old key: 

BEFORE getting in the car, grab a book or fully charged laptop to pass the 30 minutes sitting in your Cruze...LOL.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I just realized that was my 1000th post. Yay.

I also modified the post above. I looked up one of my old posts on the same subject that I made a long time ago when I reprogrammed the keys for my car. You don't have to get out of the car. You need to remove the new key at the end and then put it back in and start the car or it cancels the relearn process.

Yes, a good book or some kind of diversion would help pass the time.


----------



## esox07 (Apr 9, 2018)

My daughter just purchased a 2015 Cruze. It has the switchblade type fob and key. I know it is just time before she loses one or breaks one of the two she has. I have a couple questions about this programming.
1: Are these instructions are for the switch blade combo key/fob or the separate fob and key?
2: Will these instructions work on a 2015 Cruze?
3: It sounds like the best place to buy replacements is Ebay. If so, how do you get the actual key cut to match the original?
Thanks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone have a site that they have bought replacement fobs that are actually good? I see OEM ones I can get for around $80 which I'm fine paying, but other sites have some cheaper ones around $35-40.

There is a place by my house that laser cuts for $65 so I'm covered there, just need to find a good place to buy fobs.


----------

